# RAF



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

RAF Wittering.

RAF personnel have been asked not to wear their uniforms when they go into nearby Peterborough as some staff have been abused over their involvement in Iraq.

Self serving fucking civvy scum.

I know some of you lot are going to crawl out of the fucking woodwork to also add to your displeasure at the armed forces and to be honest, you cnuts make me sick.


----------



## karenb (Jun 12, 2005)

DUO3 NAN said:


> RAF Wittering.
> 
> RAF personnel have been asked not to wear their uniforms when they go into nearby Peterborough as some staff have been abused over their involvement in Iraq.
> 
> ...


Seconded.... :twisted:


----------



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

DUO3 NAN said:


> RAF Wittering.
> 
> RAF personnel have been asked not to wear their uniforms when they go into nearby Peterborough as some staff have been abused over their involvement in Iraq.
> 
> ...


Thirded.......(Is that a word?)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Can the Navy still wear theirs then?


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

I think most forces are encouraged not to wear it anymore. :? The navy were being actively pushed to be seen in uniform not so long ago, but now I dont think its the case.

Its like forces personnel should be ashamed of what they do! 

To anybody that has a problem with our Armed Forces, fuck off... leave the country then...

I heard a story of a soldier in Birmingham Hospital that had lost a leg in Iraq, and some Iraqi scum bag was shouting abuse at him for "going to Iraq to kill his brothers in arms"... :evil: :evil: :evil: [smiley=rifle.gif]

Makes me sick!


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Words fail me :x :evil:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Who wants to go to Peterborough anyway..??


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Whilst I do not agree with the Iraq/Afganistan situation, I have the utmost respect for the serving personal.

It is the fuckwits in Whitehall that deserve the abuse.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Pisses me off how we treat our armed forces. From the absolutely disgusting treatment of the Ghurkas (which makes my blood boil) through to sending personnel off with shit equipment.

Whilst I have never been in any of the forces I'm a bit of a saddo buff when it comes to military history and frankly our forces have shone above all others throughout history, you would have thought that would count for something. :evil:


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

Leg said:


> Pisses me off how we treat our armed forces. From the absolutely disgusting treatment of the Ghurkas (which makes my blood boil) through to sending personnel off with shit equipment.
> 
> Whilst I have never been in any of the forces I'm a bit of a saddo buff when it comes to military history and frankly our forces have shone above all others throughout history, you would have thought that would count for something. :evil:


Well said Rich.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Pisses me off how we treat our armed forces. From the absolutely disgusting treatment of the Ghurkas (which makes my blood boil) through to sending personnel off with shit equipment.
> ...


I'm sure Den Brotheridge's family would have something to say. 2 years training, professional footballer in the making, new wife, baby just arrived. Lands in a glider at midnight on D Day, runs to bridge, shoots a kraut, gets hit in the neck and dies. All that for 5 minutes in combat. :roll:

Anyone prepared to go through that, and it could happen to anyone in the forces, at least deserves decent kit and looking after when the leave. Always think of this event as an example of what could happen to anyone in a warzone. Puts it into perspective.


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

"Regard your soldiers as your children, and they will follow you into the deepest valleys.
Look on them as your own beloved sons, and they will stand by you even unto death!"
- Sun Tzu

"I have never accepted what many people have kindly said, namely that I inspired the Nation. It was the nation and the race dwelling around the globe that had the lion heart. I had the luck to be called upon to give the roar"
- Sir Winston Churchill, Speech Nov. 1954

"Never in the field of human conflict was so much owed by so many to so few."
- Prime Minister Winston Churchill 
(about the Royal Air Force)

Times have changed... :?


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

"If you you can read this, thanks go to your teacher. If you can read this in English, thanks go to the soldier". Apparently seen on a bumper sticker in the States.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

'Try to look unimportant, they may be low on ammo'

'Whoever said that the pen was mightier than the sword clearly never encountered automatic weapons'

'Yippe Kay Aye mother fucker'

Err, well, 2 out of 3 isnt bad.


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

LakesTTer said:


> "If you you can read this, thanks go to your teacher. If you can read this in English, thanks go to the soldier". Apparently seen on a bumper sticker in the States.


Love it! :lol:


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

Gorden brown speaks out:

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/pressass/20080 ... 23e80.html


----------



## JohnDonovan (Jul 13, 2005)

It seems sad that the senior officers at RAF Wittering took the decision to advise not wearing uniforms rather than just shaming Peterboroughs people in the press. At least Gordon has come out in support - not that he'd have much choice really.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Why do service folk actually want to wear their uniforms unless on duty?

It's a bit like wanting to wear your school uniform at the weekends. :?:

However my grandad was a Marine Colour Sergeant and step dad a Naval Commander, and I am always a bit at odds with why some of the general public can confuse the role of being in service to Queen and country, with any political view that the individual serviceman may actually have in the rightness of the job that Queen and country requires doing. But there are some very dim members of the general public out there...in Peterborough particularly it seems.


----------



## JohnDonovan (Jul 13, 2005)

garyc said:


> Why do service folk actually want to wear their uniforms unless on duty?
> 
> It's a bit like wanting to wear your school uniform at the weekends. :?:


Well, presumably you sometimes grab a quick bit of shopping during a lunch break or on the way home from work? They probably don't want to eat into their time by having to change in a short break; or driving home to change then going back out again.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

It's not such a long time ago that our armed forces weren't able to wear their uniorms in the street for fear of IRA reprisals.

My dad (a Warrant Officer in the RAMC) used to have to wear his civvy coat over his uniform whilst in the car. As you say, times have changed - but lets not forget that sometimes for the better.

Mart.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

On a simlar note all those people winging about family and friends being sent to Iraq and Afgan to fight an unjust war, Tuff they joined the forces what did they expect they'd be doing :evil:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

jonah said:


> On a simlar note all those people winging about family and friends being sent to Iraq and Afgan to fight an unjust war, Tuff they joined the forces what did they expect they'd be doing :evil:


Yup, although it has to be noted it is 'friends and family'. Cant say I have seen anyone in the forces moaning about it (I may be wrong, but I havent seen any personally).


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

jonah said:


> On a simlar note all those people winging about family and friends being sent to Iraq and Afgan to fight an unjust war, Tuff they joined the forces what did they expect they'd be doing :evil:


You'll find they're the same people who moan about "beastings".
Something that you'll never understand unless you find you might have to fight for your life sometime.

When a national newspaper ran a story about it a few years ago they had no idea of what milling is and what it does .

Barbaric, brutal, etc.
That as may be, however, what do you think a marine should do when he's under fire in cqb?

Harsh language? Offer out a round of sandwiches?
If you cant take a beasting, its unlikely your going to be able to take a slap in combat, and that does fu** all for moral.


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

jonah said:


> On a simlar note all those people winging about family and friends being sent to Iraq and Afgan to fight an unjust war, Tuff they joined the forces what did they expect they'd be doing :evil:


I think the important thing to remember there is "unjust". If it wasn't for people who've never experienced combat, relying on people who have, then there'd be no need for anyone to be whinging. I think you'll find they're just worried about their friends and family.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

garyc said:


> ... I am always a bit at odds with why some of the general public can confuse the role of being in service to Queen and country, with any political view that the individual serviceman may actually have in the rightness of the job that Queen and country requires doing. But there are some very dim members of the general public out there...in Peterborough particularly it seems.


That's my view as well.

I would like to mention that last Saturday there was a home coming parade by the Royal Anglians along Brentwood High Street. I had to go up there and show my support and best of all, a great many other people did the same. Well done Brentwood people.

Moley


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

These tossers make me sick, when the Fire service went on strike everyone then expected the armed forces to turn out in Green Godesses, if there's a UXB they expect the Bomb Disposal Team to put their lives on the line, when they fall over a cliff they expect a helicopter to appear like magic, and then they get treated like this :x

Sometimes I get so pissed off with the attitude of people, after reading this at work I was fuming. I went out to the carpark and some lowlife waster came upto me and asked if I could spare him 90p to buy his girlfriend a cup of tea, I told him to F***K off and get a job.


----------



## skydiver (Oct 12, 2006)

jonah said:


> On a simlar note all those people winging about family and friends being sent to Iraq and Afgan to fight an unjust war, Tuff they joined the forces what did they expect they'd be doing :evil:


You are a tit.....

I will tell you what people expect,

They expect to fight any war they are sent to providing that it is just and legal.....

Everyone knows that the Iraq war is totally unjust and illegal. If 9/11 had not happened then we would not be there. Sometimes we align ourselves with the Americans just a little to much. Bush Snr must have loved 9/11, finally he gets the chance to do what he always wanted. Pull the strings on Bush Jnr's back who in turn commands Blair.....

As for Uniform in public I for one support it. You can be as left wing as Marx but we should appreciate we live in a democracy gained because of the blanket of protection offered by those wiling to die for their country. If that means my mates and former comrades wear Uniform whilst nipping out to the post office etc etc then so be it.

It is not the RAF's, Navy's, Army's or an individuals fault or doing that we are fighting in Iraq. It is the Governments.

You don't like it?

Don't blame the forces, Blame the political leaders.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

skydiver said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > On a simlar note all those people winging about family and friends being sent to Iraq and Afgan to fight an unjust war, Tuff they joined the forces what did they expect they'd be doing :evil:
> ...


Wrong. They are expected to obey orders without question or rationale. There are no conditions are variations based on what may or may not be perceived as either just or unjust.


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

garyc said:


> skydiver said:
> 
> 
> > jonah said:
> ...


Not wrong!! The days of "do as your told", without any explanation as to why something is being done, are long gone. You're gonna have to shake off this misconception that the military are mindless drones, for many, they won't get involved at a strategic level, but locally and in a tactical sense, everything is checked and double checked, well thought out, and most of all, everyone knows WHY something is being done. Service people don't join the forces to actively look for trouble, contray to popular belief, all 3 services offer a wide range of qualifications and trades, add to that the support structure and job security, and you've got quite an attractive proposition.

The going to war business is a by product of the stupidity of people who really should know better, people who've never experienced combat, who talk about it like they've read it in a book, and would never dream about doing it themselves. I think we can all agree that we were lied to about Iraq, the military's fault?? No. I think we can all agree, irrespective of military expertise, that Afghanistan should have been done and dusted before kicking off somewhere else. The military's fault?? No.

To get back to your point about questioning orders, they do get questioned. How many high ranking members of the military have come out and said so? Some have even resigned, that's ok for them but lower down the food chain, the lads and lassie just do the job in front of them out of loyalty to each other. The military is one of the few things left we can be proud of, as a nation. Not a dig at anyone in particular, but I'd be inclined to show a bit more respect, and when soldiers, airmen and sailors start moving into your jobs and telling you how to do it, then, and only then, do you get to critique their job.


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

garyc said:


> Why do service folk actually want to wear their uniforms unless on duty?
> 
> It's a bit like wanting to wear your school uniform at the weekends. :?:
> 
> ...


----------



## TTruckie (Oct 18, 2007)

_"Wrong. They are expected to obey orders without question or rationale. There are no conditions are variations based on what may or may not be perceived as either just or unjust."_

An Order has to be legal according to the Law of Armed Conflict and therefore noone can hide behind 'I was ordered to do it' so.... illegal orders are not valid and do not have to be followed. Just watch the news for war crimes tribunals (from Nazis to present day - the law is the same)

As for wanting to wear uniform ....... it is more often than not necessity as there are fewer and fewer facilities for getting changed to go home with all the penny-pinching cut backs going on.

Bottom line - support our boys and girls as they are doing a great job in VERY difficult conditions.

You think you have it hard - try living in one of the make-shift forts in the Sangin Valley Afghanistan.

Hats off to you boys and come back safe!

TTruckie


----------

